# coontail extensions...every1 read if u like those



## natalieforever (Aug 15, 2007)

hi everyone!!!!!!!! okay soo im selling my clip in extensions..all my friends keep telling me to do it...soo here is what they look like if you are interested let me know..ok...


----------



## Aprill (Aug 15, 2007)

this needs to go to the for same forum


----------

